# Javascript unter Windows CE



## andreasst (23. Januar 2007)

Also die Frage die ich habe ist eher prinzipiell. Hab meine Homepage mit Hilfe von AJAX gestaltet. Das heißt es gibt eigentlich eine Variante mit und ohne Javascript. Wie auch immer hab die Website auf einem PDA mit Windows und IE getestet, bin mal grundsätzlich zufrieden, weil das Meiste funktioniert, nur das Nachladen von Content bzw das Setzen des Attributes innerHTML mit Javascript funktioniert nicht, obwohl Javascript ansonsten sehr gut funktioniert.
Wird die Eigenschaft innerHTML in der mobile Variante des IE nicht unterstützt, oder was kann da sonst los sein?

Die Skript freie Variant funktioniert, nur ist die halt nicht so elegant

http://www.stephanides.eu


----------



## Sven Mintel (23. Januar 2007)

Ich kann dir leider nur sagen, was meine Recherchen ergeben haben, da ich damit keine praktische Erfahrung habe.

1. Dieser IE sollte auch XMLHTTPREQUEST unterstützen
2. innerHTML sollte er auch kennen
2. Der InternetExplorer für WIN CE unterstützt nicht die XMLDOM-Schnittschnelle, falls du die Daten damit verarbeiten solltest, könnte es daran liegen


----------



## andreasst (24. Januar 2007)

Das mit der DOM Schnittstelle wäre durchaus eine mögliche Ursache, werde das einmal untersuchen. Danke in jedem Fall für den Tip.


----------

